# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Attempted murder accused

## Nwicker60

Remanded after second appearance at Wick


A Polish man, facing an attempted murder charge, has made a second private appearance in court.
Dawid Jachowicz-Wproblewski from Thurso, made no plea or declaration during the brief appearance at Wick Sheriff Court, today and was fully committed.
The 33-year-old's appearance follows an incident at a house at Balmore, near Dounreay, recently. 
He was remanded in custody.

----------

